# Need Prayers For My Baby



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Long story short, my youngest (18 months old 100% Daddy's Boy) had to be Life Flighted out of Holt today about lunch time. He is in ICU right now with a skull fracture and bruised brain. He is responsive and doing very well as far as his actions and demeanor. His head is very swollen as expected. The Drs think he will suffer no ill side effects but won't know for sure till the CT scan in the morning to check the bruised and fractured area to ensure they are not getting worse. Please keep my son in your prayers tonight. I'm truely blessed to have some of the best friends anyone could hope for as my phone has been blowing up today with prayers and offers of help.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I will pray for your son, and believe me I know prayer works...


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Praying for y'all Chase. I'm gonna call ya.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Prayers sent. God bless you child he will pull through


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh man! I couldn't imagine going through that. My thoughts are with you and your family!!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear this Chase and Mary and family...Prayers said for a full recovery...Man, stay as strong as you can for him and them...

Please keep us updated...


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Prayers are also needed for you. This is tough and we adults feel helpless.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Hope everything goes good with the docs!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Prayers sent Chase. 
It sounds very encouraging now that they have him stabilized and can monitor him.
Keep us posted, those little ones are precious.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

prayers sent!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Prayers sent and please keep us informed.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

in our prayers.


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

prayers sent too


----------



## cwatwood (Feb 17, 2012)

Prayers bein sent buddy!!


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Prayers sent and hope all goes well.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Prayers sent up! Keep us updated on his progress


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

May your son have a quick and full recovery, thoughts are with yall.


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Prayers for your young son and your family.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Praying all is well


----------



## B.L. Laird (Jul 25, 2008)

*Prayers*

My prayers for your son and your Family.
I am in Pensacola and through Holt often, Pm me if I can help in any way.


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Prayers Sent to you and yours


----------



## bwwfish (Jul 24, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## GATER69 (Nov 19, 2011)

Prayers for your son and family!


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Prayers sent out.


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

prayers sent....BIGTIME for you guys...give Mary a hug for me... im sure Boone will be ok..


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Prayers sent!


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Prayers sent,


----------



## GrandSlam (Oct 22, 2007)

We will keep Daddy's little man in our prayers.


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

Your son is in my prayers.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Chase, your son and family will be in our prayers.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

prayers sent hope everything turns out good


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Prayers sent for your son and for your family...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Can't say anymore then I have brother!!! Don't care what time, you need me hollar and I'll be to ya!!! Doctors will take care of lil' man, you take care of momma! GOD will keep all ya'll in his hands!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

We will pray for you and your family. Let us know if we can do anything to help.

Capt John Ward
Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach Al
850-492-5070

www.seatow.com


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Jason said:


> Can't say anymore then I have brother!!! Don't care what time, you need me hollar and I'll be to ya!!! Doctors will take care of lil' man, you take care of momma! GOD will keep all ya'll in his hands!


AMEN.... .... prayers been sent all day since i saw you post on FB.... and have more spreading out...


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Prayers sent to you and little man as well as momma and family!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Prayers for your lil man and your family. Keep us posted and let me know if you guys need anything.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Will keep him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

I will keep your son in my prayers, as well as you and your family.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Prayers for all!


----------



## SeaHawk10 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thinking and praying for the little guy.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

You got them from my end
bib


----------



## billfishintimecg (Feb 18, 2009)

Keeping your little buddy in our prayers.


----------



## porkchopcb (Mar 17, 2011)

Praying for your family.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Prayers Sent*

Prayers sent for the entire family during this trying time for a complete recovery. C2


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Prayers sent for family.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

praying for your child and you.


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Prayin' the little man will be okay.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

prayers said for the lil fellow and his family


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers for your family.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

God speed. Being a new father I can not imagine the heartache. Stay strong. Faafetai Le Atua.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Had a good night. He was up and giggling and roaring like a tiger about midnight. Gave me a high five. Being very responsive to everything. Pending CT scan he will be taken out of ICU today and coming home tomorrow. 

Thanks for all the prayers. It truely means the world to me and my family.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Amen


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Glad to hear he is doing better. Prayers sent!


----------



## FL-Law (Dec 27, 2010)

prayers sent


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Prayers Sent, I was going to say hes a spitting image of you he is a tough son of a gun. If you dont mind me asking what happened. Will keep the Prayers going.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Had a good night. He was up and giggling and roaring like a tiger about midnight. Gave me a high five. Being very responsive to everything. Pending CT scan he will be taken out of ICU today and coming home tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers. It truely means the world to me and my family.


Great news! We'll keep keeping you in our prayers as the day goes on. Bless all of you guys!


----------



## msagro1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Praying for a speedy recovery for your little man.


----------



## bertram31 (Oct 7, 2007)

*son*

Prayers sent. Good luck


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Prayers sent Buddy. I can't even begin to imagine what you and your family are going through. Keep us posted please. Tom B.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Prayers sent to you and your family!! Please let us the PFF know if there is anything your family needs.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Prayers sent for your little one bro. Sounds like there are some positive signs for sure. I hope all goes well with your little boy.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Awesome news!


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

I have two little buddies and these kinds of things just freak me out. Man I hope and pray for nothing but the best for the outcome your little buddy!


----------



## blues (Jun 27, 2009)

God is still in the Healing Business, Prayer Sent.
FLL


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Lord Jesus we ask that you would hold little man in the palm of your hand and cover him under the shadow of your wing. Give him and those around him comfort and peace and give the doctors wisdom and giude their hands with precision. Touch his little body in Jesus name.

Amen...


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Had a good night. He was up and giggling and roaring like a tiger about midnight. Gave me a high five. Being very responsive to everything. Pending CT scan he will be taken out of ICU today and coming home tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers. It truely means the world to me and my family.


good news Chase, keep us posted

Driscoll


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Prayers sent!


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Just saw this post, sounds like this boy is going to be ok, it's very scary when your child is hurt. He and his family are in our prayers.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Capt. John Rivers said:


> Just saw this post, sounds like this boy is going to be ok, it's very scary when your child is hurt. He and his family are in our prayers.


X2 We're pulling for you too Chase.. I'm glad to see your latest report. I've got 3 kids ...oldest 25 and he's still our baby.


----------



## tkdaddy (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad to hear he's doing better Chase! Got 4 of my own and hate the helpless feeling you get with them sometimes. 
My nephew is in Sacred Heart right now awaiting facial reconstruction surgery tomorrow from a dirt bike accident over the weekend. The Good Lord is watching over them!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Just sedated him and just got out of CT. The next hr or so is going to be some of the hardest.


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Prayers sent for your lil man and you and your family


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

wow man just saw this. let us know!


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Splittine said:


> Just sedated him and just got out of CT. The next hr or so is going to be some of the hardest.


Wow gives me the chills just thinking about it. Hopes and prayers sent for his wellbeing and family patience in the everlasting waiting.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Man, I hate to hear stuff like this. Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Ya'll are in our prayers Chase. Really hate to hear little man got hurt. Hope he gets to come home soon 100% recovered.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

You need anything at all let me know. I know that feeling and you are in our thoughts.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*praying now*

I am praying as I type. God bless and God speed to your son in his recovery.


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

I just said a heartfelt prayer. I pray he will be ok. I pray for you and momma. Please Jesus watch over this baby. Prayers and love coming your way


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

OMG...I am so sorry, Thoughts and Prayers for you all!


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayers sent bro...keep us updated


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Just saw this...... Your Baby is in our thoughts and Prayers. Dennis & Donna........


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Well they did the CT scan over 4 hrs ago and of course the Dr don't get in a hurry to tell you the results. But the nurse came and told us the CT showed improvement. Boone ate a apple cobbler, 2.5 cups of ice cream and a bottle of Gatorade for dinner. He is acting alot better and played with his trucks and tractors with our pastor today. Smiles and giggles on and off. Still not out of the woods but can see the clearing. Thanks to everyone for the prayers still keep them coming. My wife is emotionally and physical beat from 2 days of stress and no sleep. I got maybe 3 hrs of sleep in the last 48 so I'm heading home to bewitch my oldest tonight since I haven't seen him in a couple days. 

Oh and the nurses (everyone we've dealt with) maybe 6 in all have been simply amazing. My hat goes off to them, they all have made this situation a little easier to deal with. I couldn't begin to give them enough praise.


----------



## B.L. Laird (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the update-

Your Son and Family will continue in our prayers


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Good News*

Thanks for the update. If he's eating; that's a good sign.:thumbup:

We must continue our prayers for the entire family.

Get Well!. C2


----------



## Spooled (Jan 13, 2012)

Hang in there. In my prayers.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank the Lord, hope is is all OK in the end...sounds like it is going the right way!


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers are with you, Chase...May God be with you and your family....


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Chase, me cilla and the family are keeping all of you in our prayers. If you need us to do anything let me know. We just right across the river. We will do whatever you need and Mary need.


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

Good to hear positive news! Thoughts and prayers for "Daddys boy" and family!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Little man gets to come home today. Thanks again for all the prayers, they truely helped without a doubt.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Great news, Chase. I've been through the same thing with mine and know the stress when your little boy is hurting.


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome news Chase. Can't deny the power of prayer!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

man that's great to hear. thanks for the update!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Prayers sent for your son and fam.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

done.


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

Good to hear Chase, thanks for taking the time for the update. Go get some rest!

Vickie


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Little Man released today. Gonna be a tough 6-8 weeks keeping him somewhat contained. Thanks again for the prayers, A true example they do work.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Great News! I am sure he will be fine now!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

That's great news Chase ! Thanks for the update man.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

awesome news...i will continue to pray....


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Fantastic! Now make sure everyone gets some good rest. These types of things take a lot out of a person and often they don't even realize. Make sure you recharge.


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

Prayers sent for your boy & you & your family.
I know only too well what it is like to have a child in the “ER” or “ICU”.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Prayers Answered*

Praise God for our prayers answered. C2


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Blessing news buddy. Be sure to take turns watching him. As a father of two terminally ill children, you will get about the same amount of sleep for the next week as you have been getting. But atleast yall are home. Prayers still with yall for a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

He looks like he has the need for some more ice cream. Ha Ha.. This is great news, sir.
Best regards.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 20, 2009)

Sending all I can. I pray that god works through the doctors' hands for you.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

GREAT NEWS! He looks good, those nurses and Dr's are amazing with kids. So happy to see this heading towards a very happy ending.


----------



## porkchopcb (Mar 17, 2011)

Great news! How many of y'all actually know Chase? I think it's awesome that just from a common interest like fishing and hunting you are able to get so many great people to send up some prayers to the big guy! God Bless all of you!


----------

